

Show HN: Blanket, an attempt at an anonymous, secure, trusted messaging app - josecastillo
https://github.com/josecastillo/blanket

======
waynerad
Does it have to use QR Codes? Any more usable way of exchanging keys? NFC?

~~~
josecastillo
You could use NFC, sure; QR codes just seemed more accessible since every
phone has a camera nowadays. But it's just 70-80 bytes you need to exchange,
any method of moving those bytes would work.

